
Show HN: The simplest SpeedTest android app - egcodes
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=egcodes.com.speedtest
======
helb
Looks great!

GitHub repo here:
[https://github.com/egcodes/speedTestApp](https://github.com/egcodes/speedTestApp)

It seems to use speedtest.net servers [0]. That's convenient (many servers
around the globe), but, on the other hand – i'm not sure if Ookla would be
happy about it. They display a lot of ads in their web [1] and mobile app [2],
presumably to pay for a part of bandwidth costs…

[0]
[https://github.com/egcodes/speedTestApp/commit/cb0abfa4a6bac...](https://github.com/egcodes/speedTestApp/commit/cb0abfa4a6bac35610ccf35d83c8f9c5e6b5dc5b#diff-
da69a9ba8e598102ac4d8504924aa7fdR77)

[1] [http://www.speedtest.net/](http://www.speedtest.net/)

[2] [http://www.speedtest.net/mobile](http://www.speedtest.net/mobile)

~~~
egcodes
Thanks.

I dont think it's a problem. Otherwise I think it would be protected by
authentication methods.

------
vlgk
looks nice

